# Pto Lever Won't Move To Engage



## joes (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a 1959 Ford Power Master. The PTO lever seems stuck and will not move. I removed the plate with the lever in it and probed the bottom of the case looking for loose or broken parts with a magnetic probe and my hand. Found nothing. I have tried to engage the PTO with the engine running, clutch depressed but with no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Was the shifter fork assembly on the pto gear? Could be the pto shifer assembly slipped off. 

Try looking up the parts diagram at the link below.

http://www.newholland.com/h4/parts_service/parts_service.asp?Reg=NA&RL=ENNA&NavID=000001294003

This might help you determine if something in missing or came apart on the shifter assembly.


----------



## joes (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for showing me where to see the exploded view of the PTO lever assembly for my Ford 801. I was unaware that New Holland carried parts for my tractor. This will be a big help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you notice anything that was in the diagram that was missing when you removed the pto lever cover?


----------



## TYMinColton (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Was the shifter fork assembly on the pto gear? Could be the pto shifer assembly slipped off.
> 
> Try looking up the parts diagram at the link below.
> ...


Hi, new to the site. I own a Ford 881D that has also PTO engagement problems. I was really excited by the prospects of another source of parts and diagrams, but the link above didn't take me to the parts page, and the NH parts linkout from this page doesn't seem to have anything related to ford hundred series model tractors. Am I missing something? Is there anyway to get a parts for 801's through NH?

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## jeffakron (May 28, 2009)

HI,
I have a similar problem on an 800 I am working on. I pulled the PTO shifter cover and didn't find anything noticeable wrong either. 

However I was able to reach forward and slide what I will call a dog clutch over to engage the PTO. 

This allowed me to engage the PTO when I got it all assembled, but didn't try to disengage it. . . so not sure I'm a lot of help. . . 

I too am interested in hearing what folks have to say about this issue. . . 

Thanks,

Jeff in New Paltz NY


----------



## TYMinColton (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Jeff,

You probably didn't notice, but this thread has been essentially dead for a year. I still haven't fixed my 881D PTO, but then again, I shifted my efforts to rebuilding the engine. I'll deal with the PTO later. Curious about what you are referring to as a dog clutch. It's been a while since I had the shifter cover off, but I don't recall seeing anything forward of the shifters. Is your tractor an SOS model? The gear drive tractors probably have a very different independent PTO engagement; SOS trannys are powershift and a whole different animal.

If you're looking for "real" help from an active forum, I'd try http://www.ytmag.com/. Also, http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/ is very active and seems to have a lot of folks who are knowledgeable about old fords. 

Good luck!
Pete


----------



## jeffakron (May 28, 2009)

good to know - thanks.

As for the tractor I am working on - it's a ford 800 - single speed pto. Very basic, and from what I have gathered - reliable (unless I am working on it!)

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## TYMinColton (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucky you. If you've ever read anything about the SOS trannys then you know their reputation. Fairly reliable until the break - then you're up a creek without a paddle.

Sounds like you have a reasonable chance of finding someone who has experienced and solved your problem. Is it an independent PTO?

P


----------

